# Return to stock TW help



## sabresfan08 (May 3, 2012)

so i've had cm on my i747 since i got it, and it's just been too glitchy lately. i just updated the baseband and updated to 10.2 finally, but the last straw for me was when all my texts disappeared the other day. that, combined with bluetooth issues (4.0 not working, won't turn off unless i reboot), has me thinking about going back to stock and rooting. i don't want to lose everything on my phone, so what would be the easiest way to do this?


----------

